# Coffee Passion (somewhat bike related)



## lost27 (Mar 31, 2008)

Does anyone else have a passion for caffine? I know I can't start my day without a cup and was pretty excited to learn that my LBS recently started selling Barrett's Coffee which is locally roasted here in town by some of the local mountain bikers that frequent the shop. I found it awkward explaining to friends why I needed to go to a bike shop to buy coffee but once they tried it they understood. I usually try to buy bags on Monday as they seem to be roasted/delivered on Thursday or Fridays and "peak" early the next week. Anyways on to the review:

Ground: semi-coarse (used cheap cuisinart coffee grinder)
Brewing: French Press
Similar products tried: Anderson's (Eithiopian, New Guinea, African), Summer Moon, Rutamaya, Illy, and various HEB brand coffee beans

Recently finished a one pound bag of Barrett's Black Velvet Coffee that I picked up from Hammerhead Bicycles last week. I'm not a coffee snob (yet) nor do I know all the intricacies of brewing/grinding/roasting coffee, I'm just a guy who drinks coffee and likes what he likes.

That being said I'm really enjoyed the Black Velvet. It had a really subtle mocha(ish) but rich flavor and is amazingly smooth, quite possibly the smoothest coffees that I've tried to date. I like my coffee black and can usually taste the acidity but that is pretty much gone from this particular brew virtually no "bite". It's still the first cup but I think I'm really going to like finishing this bag off and trying another.

I've currently got a bag of their Billy Goat Porter which so far seems to have more of a traditional "coffee" taste but is equally as smooth.


----------



## coachjon (Jun 13, 2007)

sweet! i wish i had a bike shop/roaster/coffee shop near by

my passion is espresso :thumbsup: i like brewed coffee (french press especially) but i LOVE my shots.


----------



## General Hickey (Jan 6, 2008)

I'm a slave to the bean.


----------



## sooner518 (Aug 1, 2007)

i miss being in Denver mere blocks away from Pablos coffee www.pabloscoffee.com where they roast all their beans in store. my friend just sent me a pound of their Danger Monkey blend (my favorite coffee in the world) and I had to make myself a pot tonight while watching basketball. such a smooth coffee. its amazing how fresh and smooth it tastes compared to Starbucks beans. Just opening the bag of the freshly roasted coffee, the beans look wetter than the Starbucks beans. I just wish I could afford to mailorder myself a pound every 2 weeks.


----------



## The Yetti (Dec 22, 2005)

I remember hitting up a shop like that in Louisville, ahd a coffee/sandwhich shop in it... really cool vibe there, couldnt find it again if I tried I imagine... was at Ft Knox for BNCOC and found it by accident


----------



## Hollis (Dec 19, 2003)

caffeine yes
coffee no 
Cool & refreshing is my style


----------



## BumpityBump (Mar 9, 2008)

*shade grown for me*

Shade grown Columbian through the Arbor Day Foundation is my current favorite. Roasted upon ordering and gets here in 2 - 3 days. Mmmmm...... :thumbsup:

http://www.arborday.org/shopping/coffee/


----------



## jsk0703 (Feb 20, 2009)

I love coffee but unfortunately recent doctors orders have forced me to cut back my daily intake of caffeine. So now I drink more decaf than regular. But I still love the taste of coffee! www.nicholascoffee.net is my favorite local roaster. I am there 5 days per week!


----------



## SlowerThenSnot (Jul 16, 2004)

*The black goodness!*

My favorete beans are Copper Door. Sinjin roasts very small batches at a time haven't had a bad bean from him yet!

2nd fav is cafe ibis outa park city i think its the bean we use at the bike shop i work at. we have an ojstoria espresso machine that i've been honing my coffee squeezing skills

and i am drinking an americinno right now:thumbsup:


----------



## wyosam (Aug 9, 2006)

I find a strange connection between biking and coffee. I buy pretty much all my coffee from a local roaster- Coal Creek Coffee (edgycoffee.com). Not sure why, but I hate to drive there. I prefer to run all my errands by bike when I can, but I find myself always trying to do that one by bike, no matter the weather.


----------



## pinkrobe (Jan 30, 2004)

Right now I'm enjoying Kick Ass from Kicking Horse Coffee. I tend not to have coffee right before rides, but I really enjoy a nice cup mid-morning. Oh, and I LOOOOVE the stuff from Phil and Sebastian. They suck 'cuz they're only open three days/week. BOOOOOOO!!!!!


----------



## otis24 (Apr 1, 2004)

I love coffee too. However, I love it's effects even more. Unfortunately the effects diminish as you become less sensitive to caffeine over time. I only drink it if I feel I can utilize it's benefits. If it's really busy at work or I'm going on a long ride I'll drink some coffee. When I'm riding I use espresso flavored Gu. I'm not sure how much caffeine they have but I like em. 

The effects of caffeine are numerous. Can anyone elaborate on these effects regarding cycling? I've read a bunch of stuff in Dave Morris's Performance Cycling. Basically he says it doesn't increase you max. power output but it will extend your endurance.


----------



## dankilling (Feb 24, 2004)

The LBS in my town is also the best coffee bar as well (and with 15000 people, somehow we score 5 coffee houses...I guess we are a pretty wired town) They have a double ready to go for you before you hit the door for a ride. Love it!


----------



## s0ckeyeus (Jun 20, 2008)

wahunterinrok said:


> I remember hitting up a shop like that in Louisville, ahd a coffee/sandwhich shop in it... really cool vibe there, couldnt find it again if I tried I imagine... was at Ft Knox for BNCOC and found it by accident


It wasn't Heine Bros. was it? I guess there are a few more places that would fit the description, but Heine Bros. is my favorite.


----------



## jgsatl (Sep 16, 2006)

i'm a simple man.


----------



## s0ckeyeus (Jun 20, 2008)

I'm definitely craving a cup of coffee right now. 

I like my coffee roasted so that it's dark, but still retains some of the subtle flavors that can be lost in the darkest roasts. I'm not a huge fan of light roasts and will not let sugar come near my coffee. Milk or cream is alright in the proper context, but I usually take my coffee black.


----------



## The Yetti (Dec 22, 2005)

I know it was near a creek, was a pretty cool shop, it was Jan07 when I was there


----------



## 2_Tires (May 29, 2007)

I am definately a coffee junkie. If I don't get a cup of coffee I get headaches. When I was in Costa Rica I absolutely loved the coffee, especially the volcano coffee plantations, organic of course. I brought back tonnes of coffee from CR but unfortunately ran out so now I usually drink crap coffee cause I just stop in at whatever cafe is on the way to where i'm going. Once in a while I love to get a good cup of coffee and it is always sooo amazing because I get used to crap coffee. The coffee shack in Moab (across from Poison Spider Cyclery) has great Americanos, and they garnish with a little chocolate covered espresso bean!!!


----------



## TheJohnG (Jan 28, 2009)

I've grown up finally, and quit everything except my caffeine.
Highly recommended beans... Black Velvet (coincidence) from the Coffee Klatch in Laguna Beach


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

*Moab*

Amazingly enough, (because it is in Utah), Moab has several places with great coffee. My favorite is the Fiery Furnace Roasters coffee at the Arches Bookstore downtown. They had a bit of a crisis when their roaster moved on, but they have come back strongly. They roast the coffee in the back of the store, and you never have to get beans roasted more than a day or two earlier. Their Sumatra is awesome.

The Red Rock Bakery uses coffee from the former roaster at Arches, and it is great, too. FMC - Fresh Moab Coffee.

Wicked Brew is a little shed/kiosk on North Main. Their coffee has a KICK. Hmmmm.

Then there is Eklectica, and the kiosk on South Main, and the Love Muffin Cafe .....oh, and Starbucks in the City Market. Screw that. I laugh at the people lining up in there. They have no idea what they are missing.


----------



## Blade o' grass (Mar 22, 2009)

The coffee at my work is .40 cents a cup out of a vending machine, yet better then Starbucks. Whodathunkit?


----------



## Lev (Oct 12, 2004)

Anyone thirsty?










How bout now?


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

I strike a balance between espresso and gas-station swill with fresh grind french roast drip every morning.

Yes, god forbid, I don't use a burr grinder. Sad eh?

I know my coffee is good because I'm on the pooper withing five minutes of a few sips.


----------



## bigpedaler (Jan 29, 2007)

Dedicated bean-sifter; half a dozen BIG cups a day, easy. Weird, though -- I ride better on my morning commute if I skip the 1st cup before leaving the house.

Gotta be dark and 'strong' --- some people complain about 'too strong', I always tell them there's no such thing as strong coffee, just weak people. I will do sugar, but the only cream that will touch my coffee is a liquid, flavored cream/creamer, POST-ride.


----------



## dirt farmer (Mar 28, 2005)

We had a similar thread here awhile back.


----------



## dirt farmer (Mar 28, 2005)

Has anyone freebased caffeine? The instructions are here:


----------



## tmosebar (Sep 23, 2005)

Must have coffee ....Black as my soul.


----------



## lornibear (Aug 14, 2006)

There are indeed some lovely sounding beans on this thread, many of which us 'tea drinking' english converts would love to try. Coffee is indeed the best thing and has beer beaten hands down.


----------



## scorpionwoman (Jul 7, 2006)

lost27 said:


> ...Barrett's Coffee which is locally roasted here in town by some of the local mountain bikers that frequent the shop.


I googled the company, because I'm curious who these mountain-biking coffee-roasters are. (The site didn't say.) But here's the link, in case anyone wants to order from them:

http://www.barrettscoffee.com/


----------



## Scott O (Aug 5, 2004)

There's nothing I enjoy more than a nice cup of joe whilst shaving my back. Ahhhhhh, satisfaction!


----------



## bloodyknee (Jul 29, 2008)

Coffee is the most important meal of the day


----------



## andtheballrolls (Nov 9, 2008)

Nice to see a fellow passionate coffee drinker from Austin!

I've been buying Anderson's Panama beans for the past few weeks. It's a delicious medium to dark roast with velvety smooth dark chocolate flavors. I've found Anderson's to be one of the roasters in town and very consistent. I tend to purchase more unique beans, and everything I have had from them has been excellent. I like my coffee black w/o sugar.

I'll give Barrett's a try.

Grinder: Bodum electric blade
Brewing: French Press
Similar Products: Allegro (pretty much all types, used to work at WFM), Rutamaya, Cuvee (JP's Java, Medici, other shops in town), Anderson's (most of the menu, like to try new things most weeks), Mozarts (usually burns the beans), and the list goes on and on.


----------



## ryball (May 14, 2007)

At the risk of taking this all to the next level and potentially getting some of you in deep...

http://sweetmarias.com/

There is *really* is nothing like roasting your own coffee. I can't even describe how much better the coffee tastes. I started with a airpop popcorn popper, moved to a computer controlled air roaster, and have now converted a propane bbq to a roaster.

Sorry in advance. 

Grinder: Solis Maestro Plus
Brewing: Bialetti Stove top espresso or French Press


----------



## andtheballrolls (Nov 9, 2008)

You're dangerous.



ryball said:


> At the risk of taking this all to the next level and potentially getting some of you in deep...
> 
> http://sweetmarias.com/
> 
> ...


----------



## lost27 (Mar 31, 2008)

andtheballrolls said:


> Nice to see a fellow passionate coffee drinker from Austin!
> 
> I've been buying Anderson's Panama beans for the past few weeks. It's a delicious medium to dark roast with velvety smooth dark chocolate flavors. I've found Anderson's to be one of the roasters in town and very consistent. I tend to purchase more unique beans, and everything I have had from them has been excellent. I like my coffee black w/o sugar.
> 
> ...


I REALLY liked Andersons's Ethiopian beans... I'm still working my way through all the flavors that Barrett's has but at 1 lb increments, it takes a little longer. I think all Hammerhead had left last time I was in there was Black Velvet (the other stuff sold quickly). I'd like to try their Sumatra or Monkey Roast next.


----------



## ryball (May 14, 2007)

andtheballrolls said:


> You're dangerous.


My friends call me "The Enabler"


----------



## ryball (May 14, 2007)

andtheballrolls said:


> You're dangerous.


btw, this is all you need to get started... http://preview.tinyurl.com/cncckq :lol:


----------



## andtheballrolls (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm a one cup a day drinker. So, I like to buy in the half pound variety when possible. Fresher, and get to try new roasts faster.

I'm looking forward to trying Barrett's.



lost27 said:


> I REALLY liked Andersons's Ethiopian beans... I'm still working my way through all the flavors that Barrett's has but at 1 lb increments, it takes a little longer. I think all Hammerhead had left last time I was in there was Black Velvet (the other stuff sold quickly). I'd like to try their Sumatra or Monkey Roast next.


----------



## buddhak (Jan 26, 2006)

*Great little book about coffee*

I read this two years ago and loved it. It was a very informative and very well written. Fellow coffee junkies/snobs, I promise you will enjoy...if you can find it (got mine in Johannesburg's airport).

BLACK GOLD by Antony Wild


----------



## mjwood0 (May 24, 2004)

Love my coffee!

I'm into it such that i have a burr grinder, french press and espresso machine 

For anyone brewing french press at home, if you want to take your coffee to the next level try a really good burr grinder! 

Sipping right now actually!


----------



## AscentCanada (Aug 20, 2004)

Hey pinkrobe,

You are right Phil and Sebastian is great, but its hard to get down the farmers market.

I've got some coffee for you... Oso *****. Roasted in Nelson in the shade of the freeride trails out there. I used to drink Kicking Horse, but 1 trip to Nelson cured me of that...

You can get it in Calgary down at Community Natural Health on 10th Ave and around 11th street. Or in Canmore at Nutters. If you like dark, get the Prince of Darkness. For a medium roast try simply sustainable.


----------



## s0ckeyeus (Jun 20, 2008)

Has anyone tried vacuum brewed coffee? I'm wanting to try it sometime, but don't know where I can get it.

My wife used to work at a coffee shop (Caribou Coffee) and we'd get 1/2 lb bags of coffee every week, plus bags of expired coffee (which were usually still pretty fresh). Of the large coffee chains, Caribou has some of the best beans (although the shops tend to brew the coffee a little weaker than I like).

I hate this thread. I don't really have passion for caffeine, but I have mad passion for coffee.


----------



## Camshaft213 (Feb 16, 2008)

tmosebar said:


> Must have coffee ....Black as my soul.


this.


----------



## pinkrobe (Jan 30, 2004)

AscentCanada said:


> Hey pinkrobe,
> 
> You are right Phil and Sebastian is great, but its hard to get down the farmers market.
> 
> ...


OH DUDE I *LOVE* OSO *****!!!!!!! Anytime we go to Nelson I pick up a couple pounds. I'll have to get down to CNH one of these days. The last time I was there they gave me the eye because I smelled like bacon.

My wife informed me that Phil and Sebastian have opened a little counter in Marda Loop! I don't know where it is, but I will find it. It shall be mine -- _my precious..._


----------



## ryball (May 14, 2007)

s0ckeyeus said:


> Has anyone tried vacuum brewed coffee? I'm wanting to try it sometime, but don't know where I can get it.


My parents got me the Yama Tabletop brewer for Christmas a couple of years ago.

http://sweetmarias.com/prod.brewers.vacuum.shtml


----------



## xcolin (Apr 23, 2005)

pinkrobe said:


> OH DUDE I *LOVE* OSO *****!!!!!!! Anytime we go to Nelson I pick up a couple pounds. I'll have to get down to CNH one of these days. The last time I was there they gave me the eye because I smelled like bacon.
> 
> My wife informed me that Phil and Sebastian have opened a little counter in Marda Loop! I don't know where it is, but I will find it. It shall be mine -- _my precious..._


here is another vote for Oso *****...although I forget the ones I like due the sheer number of kinds. The one I've got now is Meteor Roast (Dark) which is really good.

And another vote for Kicking Horse...I like the Kick Ass and 454 HP.

Next time I'm in Calgary I'll check out Phil and Sebastian...never heard of it


----------



## Mrwhlr (Sep 16, 2006)

scorpionwoman said:


> I googled the company, because I'm curious who these mountain-biking coffee-roasters are. (The site didn't say.) But here's the link, in case anyone wants to order from them:
> 
> http://www.barrettscoffee.com/


Emailing them and asking might work.


----------



## AscentCanada (Aug 20, 2004)

They make some gooood stuff! 

The first trip I took my wife out there was life altering for her! I'm not sure if I prefer Nelson in the winter or summer. But that the best thing about mountain biking and skiing, you don't have to choose!


----------



## talcy69 (Mar 12, 2009)

Im a coffee machine installer so get my fair share through the day, and still brew up when i get home after work.

Love the stuff.


----------



## rusty4x (Sep 16, 2005)

Stumptown Coffee in Portland, Oregon makes the best coffee. I am also a slave to the bean!


----------



## davec113 (May 31, 2006)

Yes... and an energy drink on the way to the trail. I use a Bialetti Stainless Steel stovetop espresso maker, does a great job, far easier on your stomach than french press too.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

*Most memorable cup*

Midnight Sun Coffee Roasters in White Horse, Yukon Territory in northwestern Canada brewed my most "memorable" cup. Had the pleasure of a few morning cups there while doing a bike tour from Inuvik in the NWTs to Scagway, Alaska in 00. First tasted Midnight Sun's roast in Dawson after 500 miles of primitive gravel highway, then had the pleasure of sitting at their internet cafe smelling the aroma of roasting beans in a funky little roaster in the front window. These beautiful women working there would periodically scoop in a mix of beans from several big burlap bags of beans setting around the roaster. The first cup from those freshly roasted beans is the one I'll never forget. Hope to have another cup up there someday... really enjoyed Dawson and Whitehorse, as well as Inuvik and the occasional First Nations villages along the Dempster Highway. 

This mornings cup was pretty good too, it's snowy/rainy/gloomy/muddy/chilly outside, hard for a sunny high desert Newish Mexican accustomed to daily cheerful blue skies and clear starry nights.

But I digress.


----------



## pspwesty (Feb 27, 2006)

ryball said:


> At the risk of taking this all to the next level and potentially getting some of you in deep...
> 
> http://sweetmarias.com/
> 
> ...


I just got done roasting my last 1/2 lb of Guat. Orient Dry Process. Oh the smells that are filling my house right now! Smells like melted dark choc. that has been laced w/ deep blueberries and raspberries. Mmmmmmmm.


----------



## lawhoo (Feb 27, 2004)

I've been using a Handpresso for brewing espresso. Amazing device - basically its a bike mini-pump (no joke) integrated in a unit that holds hot water and an E.S.E. pod. The pump is used to get the device up to 15 bar of pressure, you add hot water to the unit and a pod, and release the valve to make one shot of espresso. I take it everywhere. No real crema, but great flavor and some nice foam.


----------



## ReD_tomato (Jun 25, 2006)

coffee makes me poop... :bluefrown:


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

ReD_tomato said:


> coffee makes me poop... :bluefrown:


this is not abnormal. why do you think so many of us like to get a cup or three in pre-ride?:thumbsup:

on the other hand, taco bell makes me pee out my butt. to be avoided at all costs.

(french press, bialetti stovetop, and large percolator in the house, with a small burr grinder. beans from a few local places.)


----------



## timbone (Oct 25, 2006)

Sledgehammer from Camp4coffee in C.B. Co.


----------



## ryball (May 14, 2007)

pspwesty said:


> I just got done roasting my last 1/2 lb of Guat. Orient Dry Process. Oh the smells that are filling my house right now! Smells like melted dark choc. that has been laced w/ deep blueberries and raspberries. Mmmmmmmm.


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

pspwesty said:


> I just got done roasting my last 1/2 lb of Guat. Orient Dry Process. Oh the smells that are filling my house right now! Smells like melted dark choc. that has been laced w/ deep blueberries and raspberries. Mmmmmmmm.


... got me by the nose.

Where do you buy beans to roast?


----------



## ryball (May 14, 2007)

ahem...



bsieb said:


> ... got me by the nose.
> 
> Where do you buy beans to roast?





ryball said:


> At the risk of taking this all to the next level and potentially getting some of you in deep...
> 
> http://sweetmarias.com/
> 
> ...


----------



## troyer2112 (Mar 31, 2008)

yes coffee makes you poop, its bean juice. BOSTON STOKER HIGHLANDER GROGG!!!!!!!!! oh yeah ZILTOID THE OMNISCIENT! if you know let me know


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

*A gentleman no less,*



ryball said:


> ahem...


like the nice man with those cute little caps of smack taped to his arm.

How interesting... and with common household appliances, ya say?


----------



## ryball (May 14, 2007)

bsieb said:


> like the nice man with those cute little caps of smack taped to his arm.
> 
> How interesting... and with common household appliances, ya say?


I am sorry in advance. :lol:

http://www.sweetmarias.com/instructions.html

http://www.sweetmarias.com/stovepopmethod.html

http://www.sweetmarias.com/airpop/airpopmethod.html


----------



## Chris Huff (Mar 23, 2007)

You've got me eying this:

http://www.sweetmarias.com/prod.stovetop-popper.shtml


----------



## ryball (May 14, 2007)

> You've got me eying this:
> 
> http://www.sweetmarias.com/prod.stovetop-popper.shtml


This will give you a way better roast. More even and easier to regulate.



ryball said:


> btw, this is all you need to get started... http://preview.tinyurl.com/cncckq :lol:


----------



## q_at96 (Feb 22, 2006)

"I like coffee like I like my women... Drunk!"

I second Pablo's in Denver - paired up with my Alexia It is my morning ritual.

Drink more coffee - ride more miles!
Q


----------



## CDtofer (Nov 4, 2004)

*MMmmm...*

I will have to bookmark this thread so I can try a few of these beans next time I'm state-side. Here in Prague I usually just grab something different freshly ground from Ebel. To be honest I am not particular to any type of coffee, just want to have it fresh. My preferred way to make it below;


----------



## neenanina (Apr 14, 2009)

*Caffeine on the Road*

Thank you for this thread...the road and caffeine make a great pair.:thumbsup:

neenaninafab find today: disposable nipple covers


----------



## jrm (Jan 12, 2004)

*Starbucks half cafe*

[Love the stuff..


----------



## rob.char (Oct 5, 2008)

ReD_tomato said:


> coffee makes me poop... :bluefrown:


Caffeine is one heck of a diaretic, lol.

I like my coffee simple, my dad and I call it "high test" (regular coffee). Nothing fancy straight from the pot. But I love trying different types of joe. However over the past 4-5 months when my riding buddy and I finish a ride we always hit up a DD on the way home and grab some Iced coffees, I like mine with a drip or 2 of milk haha. Winter rides its a hot cup of joe. Summer it's gotta be iced.

I go to school in western PA but I'm from NJ. Anyone know any Jersey or PA coffee roasters/growers? Love to try em!


----------



## mattyfury (Mar 16, 2009)

I live in Jersey. North Jersey is dominated by Quick Chek. They make some incredible coffee... and if you bring your own Mug (GO GREEN!!) then its 98 cents a refill. Not only is that super cheap but their coffee is always fresh.. you make it yourself. Its a perfect place and usually its open 24/7.

South of us is dominated by WAWA. By far the best coffee you can make. I wish there were some north but QC def satisfies my coffee urges. 

I would love to try some of that "coffee made by bikers'' ... sounds awesme!


----------



## BOAB (Sep 11, 2008)

I was a slave, now I'm an employee, I work part time at SBUX. Free coffee and the money supports the bike habit. Everyone now sing, " The circle of life".


----------



## rob.char (Oct 5, 2008)

Yea I'm aware of the wawa and qc stuff, Sheetz out here does the same thing.


----------



## dankilling (Feb 24, 2004)

rob.char said:


> I go to school in western PA but I'm from NJ. Anyone know any Jersey or PA coffee roasters/growers? Love to try em!


If you come through via I-78 stop in at South Mountain Cycles and Coffee Bar in Emmaus. They sell fair-trade/organic on their own label. Always fresh, really good!


----------



## Evil Patrick (Sep 13, 2004)

The whip:

http://www.barrettscoffee.com/coffees/


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

*gettin crocodile tears on my good shoes man*



ryball said:


> I am sorry in advance. :lol:
> 
> http://www.sweetmarias.com/instructions.html
> 
> ...


Take my coffee out most mornings, but I'm contemplating buying some green beans and checking out Goodwill. Of course with summer coming on the trails beckon and the rivers call and the fact of coffee at all, is what matters. Definately some winter cabin fever diversion potential, or for the city bound.


----------



## belowambient (May 17, 2008)

I usually get my beans from Flying M... from what I understand they roast their own... I recently picked up a lb of new zealand pea coffee, and its delicious...

the beans are super small and very rich... i usually stick to Asian coffee vs columbian


----------



## lost27 (Mar 31, 2008)

Evil Patrick said:


> The whip:
> 
> http://www.barrettscoffee.com/coffees/


There's a couple of roasts that aren't even up there yet 

But good to know someone else here has had some of the best around town.


----------



## ianick (Jul 10, 2006)

Does anyone else use an Aerobie Aeropress? I got one about a month ago and I absolutely love it! I'm no coffee expert by any means but this thing really makes great coffee. I like it even better since I can use it at work even though we have a "no personal coffeemaker" rule. Currently buying Peace Coffee from a local grocer. The combination makes for a great start to the day.


----------



## pinkheadedbug (Aug 16, 2006)

I have an Aeropress, which I like a lot. The only thing I don't like is how much coffee it uses. I'm currently using a simple Mocha stovetop, which I like a lot, but it might be time to dig out the Aeropress again.


----------



## lpranal (Mar 14, 2007)

love my aeropress. I find myself using more coffee than I really need to, but in reality it doesn't take more than my espresso machine does, so I'm ok with that. It helps having a local roaster that uses top quality beans like 1/4 mile from my apartment... 5 bones for half a pound which lasts me about a week and a half (2 if i'm careful with how much I use) isn't bad at all for great coffee every day.


----------



## bear (Feb 3, 2004)

I have the greatest gal, she picked me up some Monkey Roast and has ordered me a nice burr grinder (much nicer than I would have bought) so I can get back to brewing my morning hit at home.

Can't wait for the grinder to come in.


----------



## ryball (May 14, 2007)

bear said:


> I have the greatest gal, she picked me up some Monkey Roast and has ordered me a nice burr grinder (much nicer than I would have bought) so I can get back to brewing my morning hit at home.
> 
> Can't wait for the grinder to come in.


Wow, that's a hell of a mark up.  http://www.sweetmarias.com/coffee.other.blends.php#EspressoMonkeyBlend2008 I need to start selling again...


----------



## bear (Feb 3, 2004)

i actually have no idea what she paid for it. but coffee is one of the few things I almost completely refuse to compromise upon.


----------



## ryball (May 14, 2007)

bear said:


> i actually have no idea what she paid for it. but coffee is one of the few things I almost completely refuse to compromise upon.


Barrett's $39/2.5lbs = $15.6/lb vs. $5/lb for raw beans from sweet maria's + the freshest coffee you will ever drink + the satisfaction in knowing you are drinking what you roasted. Hardly seems like a compromise to me. To me, compromise would be spending +3x as much. :thumbsup:

Sorry, I just read that back to myself and it seems a bit scathing. I didn't mean for it to come off like that. I just have a passion for roasting that I try to share with anyone that will listen.


----------



## FM (Apr 30, 2003)

*Yesterdays post-lunch coffee*

I'm about %50 on the latte art these days.
Oddly, when I think about doing it, I have a hard time pulling it off.
If I am disctracted or having a conversation they seem to come out better!


----------



## bingemtbr (Apr 1, 2004)

Starbucks has a bad reputation but serves a purpose. They are consistent and convenient. Especially to someone who travels frequently. I've been to the Pikes Place market in Seattle, seen the Starbucks and it looks, smells, and tastes just like every other Starbucks there has ever been. Went a few doors down for a nice cup of Seattle Joe.

You can't go wrong with any of the mentioned varieties but there must not be any one on the boards from San Francisco, ? . If you're in the Bay area, check out www.bluebottlecoffee.net. They brew using a siphon (sp). Never seen it before. They roast their own beans and it is an exquisite experience. My fav's to-date have been 17 Foot Ceiling and Three Arabians--but those are the only ones I've tried. If you go, plan on a 1/2 hour. The line will usually be out the door, through the alley, and around the corner, but it moves fast.

My own personal favorite is served through out Moab. I got hooked on this pre/post ride at Chili Pepper bike shop a year or so back. Then I found out a number of other local Moab shops use the same brand, its FMC: Fresh Moab Coffee. An excellent, medium espresso roast.

Keep the names and contact info on these other beans a coming. I drink 8-14 shots of espresso a day. Yes, I am a coffee whore. A bean ****. I make no excuses. FYI, I went to the doctor (unrelated to this subject) recently, my BP was 108/60.

My coffee stuffs:

1/4 of my freezer is filled with a variety of beans, sealed in bags.
(2) blade grinders (one for flavored beans-the wife likes them)
krups bur grinder
krups drip coffee machine (hasn't been used in a decade)
medium size espresso pot (small metal, unscrews in half, black handle, brews tar)
2 different sized french presses (one is a personal amount, the other a 3-4 cupper)
Saeco Espresso machine.
All the accoutraments: syrups (hazelnut, vanilla, mocha, Baileys, cinnamon, caramel), stampers, shot glasses, mugs, scoops, etc.

A note on the machine, it was well worth the investment (kinda like buying King or I9 wheels)--you get the most incredible crema (head) on the coffee with a decent machine.

La beana, la machina, la mano, or something like that.

-B


----------



## bear (Feb 3, 2004)

so of commercially small volume stuff is called micro-roasting, would doing that at home be nano-roasting?

i may try that one day, but i've not enough time and patience (and space probably) at home right now to try it. I'll go ahead and support some local people Doing Their Thing.

Neat idea though.

What all does it take, other than an oven?


----------



## Evil Patrick (Sep 13, 2004)

scorpionwoman said:


> I googled the company, because I'm curious who these mountain-biking coffee-roasters are. (The site didn't say.) But here's the link, in case anyone wants to order from them:
> 
> http://www.barrettscoffee.com/


Let me just say this: Barrett's is owned by one of the best riders in town. He employes
a couple of other riders that are also some of the best in town. The kind of riders that go
up and over stuff in a blur while showing a technical prowess that is rarely matched. The
kind of guys that never show "empty" on their gas tanks and you wonder WTF!?! The kind
of riders that ride up climbs that shouldn't be possible.

I spent 10 YEARS getting my ass kicked by those guys.

Oh, yeah. And the coffee is as good as their riding!


----------



## ryball (May 14, 2007)

bingemtbr, if you are in the bay and are in the east bay, my cousin has a shop on Telegraph.

http://www.yelp.com/biz/mokka-berkeley

They are the ones that got me into roasting.


----------



## ryball (May 14, 2007)

bear said:


> so of commercially small volume stuff is called micro-roasting, would doing that at home be nano-roasting?
> 
> i may try that one day, but i've not enough time and patience (and space probably) at home right now to try it. I'll go ahead and support some local people Doing Their Thing.
> 
> ...


No need for time or space. 

15-20 minutes to roast. 6x6 of counter/ cabinet space for an hot air popcorn popper. I would skip the oven; too messy. I started by using one of these in my garage.

West bend poppery II


----------



## brado1 (Oct 5, 2004)

Coffee Fix










gotta have it :thumbsup:


----------



## ryball (May 14, 2007)

FM said:


> I'm about %50 on the latte art these days.
> Oddly, when I think about doing it, I have a hard time pulling it off.
> If I am disctracted or having a conversation they seem to come out better!


Nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## bingemtbr (Apr 1, 2004)

ryball said:


> bingemtbr, if you are in the bay and are in the east bay, my cousin has a shop on Telegraph.
> 
> http://www.yelp.com/biz/mokka-berkeley
> 
> They are the ones that got me into roasting.


its just a question of when I'll there and your cousin's shop is now on "the" list. :thumbsup: I never turn down coffee.

Footnote: Morrocan coffee. I had some in Sacramento. Basically, they serve it espresso strong but with the grounds floating on top. Great flavor but you kinda have to strain it through your teeth...you look like you devoured a bag of Oreo's.


----------



## bbbr (Nov 6, 2005)

How about coffee and crutches?

Every time I go down for knee surgery (so far 4 and counting), I borrow my brothers Canadian crutches and strap on a bottle cage. It allows me to regain a wee bit of freedom and my morning cup of swill when and where I want it.


----------



## ryball (May 14, 2007)

bingemtbr said:


> its just a question of when I'll there and your cousin's shop is now on "the" list. :thumbsup: I never turn down coffee.
> 
> Footnote: Morrocan coffee. I had some in Sacramento. Basically, they serve it espresso strong but with the grounds floating on top. Great flavor but you kinda have to strain it through your teeth...you look like you devoured a bag of Oreo's.


Morrocan sounds a lot like Turkish.  I think a lot of cultures in that region fix it that way.


----------



## LaXCarp (Jul 19, 2008)

I have a chip on my shoulder about not taking anything to keep me going through the day, I'm only 23 but havent drank a cup of coffee in my life and am proud of it! I try to rely on 6-7 hrs of sleep with healthy eating and working out. If i start getting drowsy i chew on some sunflower seeds. I suppose my views might change once this work things starts wearin on me


----------



## pinkrobe (Jan 30, 2004)

LaXCarp said:


> I have a chip on my shoulder about not taking anything to keep me going through the day, I'm only 23 but havent drank a cup of coffee in my life and am proud of it! I try to rely on 6-7 hrs of sleep with healthy eating and working out. If i start getting drowsy i chew on some sunflower seeds. I suppose my views might change once this work things starts wearin on me


RESISTANCE IS FUTILE


----------



## carnage (Nov 17, 2005)

Work at Sbux love working there love the coffee. You gotta go with the french press though. Some of my favorites are
Sumatra. The aged sumatra is excellent but the regular with a bit of cinnamon is good any day.
Burundi. Seasonal, goes great iced
Casi Cielo. Good any time, not just in the morning.
Brazilian. Another seasonal but very good, we got it out now.


----------



## albeant (Feb 24, 2004)

I'm with ryball here and a major fan of sweetmarias. The level of obsession at sweetmarias is impressive, and the beans sublime. Been roasting beans now for about 4 years, and can't imagine going back to $13/pound over-roasted coffee shop coffee.


----------



## lost27 (Mar 31, 2008)

ryball said:


> Barrett's $39/2.5lbs = $15.6/lb vs. $5/lb for raw beans from sweet maria's + the freshest coffee you will ever drink + the satisfaction in knowing you are drinking what you roasted. Hardly seems like a compromise to me. To me, compromise would be spending +3x as much. :thumbsup:
> 
> Sorry, I just read that back to myself and it seems a bit scathing. I didn't mean for it to come off like that. I just have a passion for roasting that I try to share with anyone that will listen.


Looking at my receipt for a 1lb bag of Monkey Roast from Hammerhead (Which I think is the only place in town to buy 1lb bags?) it only cost $11.99 which still isn't bad.


----------



## lost27 (Mar 31, 2008)

bear said:


> I have the greatest gal, she picked me up some Monkey Roast and has ordered me a nice burr grinder (much nicer than I would have bought) so I can get back to brewing my morning hit at home.
> 
> Can't wait for the grinder to come in.


What kind of grinder did you settle on? I'm in the market for a nice conical burr grinder myself.


----------



## coffeegeek2112 (Mar 2, 2007)

Here are my toys. The ghetto roaster is in the garage. I almost burned the kitchen down when I used it the first time.


----------



## Lev (Oct 12, 2004)

Here's my Silvia in all her splendor


----------



## snowjnky (Oct 7, 2005)

You got Bike and Coffee passion? check this out
http://projectrwanda.org/

This is good stuff 
http://www.equalworldcoffee.com/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=4

And http://projectrwanda.org/wooden-bike-coffee

Thanks for the time

BTY I like my coffee from RedRock ...Downtown Mountain View, CA


----------



## ryball (May 14, 2007)

albeant said:


> I'm with ryball here and a major fan of sweetmarias. The level of obsession at sweetmarias is impressive, and the beans sublime. Been roasting beans now for about 4 years, and can't imagine going back to $13/pound over-roasted coffee shop coffee.


Preach it!!!


----------



## ryball (May 14, 2007)

lost27 said:


> Looking at my receipt for a 1lb bag of Monkey Roast from Hammerhead (Which I think is the only place in town to buy 1lb bags?) it only cost $11.99 which still isn't bad.


That's not bad. You just have to be careful these days. Like with a lot of other products lately, the trend has been for companies to make their bags smaller and leave the price the same. I saw a 12oz bag the other day. Lame.


----------



## ryball (May 14, 2007)

coffeegeek2112 said:


> Here are my toys. The ghetto roaster is in the garage. I almost burned the kitchen down when I used it the first time.


NICE setup!!! 

btw, I see your performance coupons!


----------



## ryball (May 14, 2007)

Lev said:


> Here's my Silvia in all her splendor


AAAAAaAaahh... Miss Silvia. I need to pull mine out. She has been sitting in the pantry for over a year.


----------



## xcolin (Apr 23, 2005)

snowjnky said:


> You got Bike and Coffee passion? check this out
> http://projectrwanda.org/
> 
> This is good stuff
> ...


Along the same lines, if anybody lives in Canada, check out Ten Thousand Villages - a Mennonite run retail chain that sells fair trade stuff from all over the world. They have great cheap fair trade coffee.

http://www.tenthousandvillages.ca/


----------



## OnyRS (Dec 17, 2007)

At home I just brew Jamaican Blue Mountain.
Out of the house, I'll go for whatever I can get. 

Gotta have it!


----------



## elsaltamontes (Nov 15, 2001)

*Got me a Silvia too.*

I roast my coffee sometimes, beans from Sweet Maria's in Oakland, CA. Lately I've been purchasing coffee at Barefoot Coffee in Santa Clara, CA.

I love my Silvia!



Lev said:


> Here's my Silvia in all her splendor


----------



## bear (Feb 3, 2004)

lost27 said:


> What kind of grinder did you settle on? I'm in the market for a nice conical burr grinder myself.


"Settle" as in "She bought it for me?" I'm ok with that.

I think it's a Capresso Infinity but I'll have to check the machine tonight when I get home. It runs nice and quiet - didn't even scare the cats.










1st cup of the Monkey went down well, really well, if a bit strong (I think I used too much coffee) ... was interesting that it was the first time I've seen coffee grounds develop a "head" upon adding the hot water.


----------



## CDtofer (Nov 4, 2004)

ryball said:


> Morrocan sounds a lot like Turkish.  I think a lot of cultures in that region fix it that way.


Yeah that sounds about right, a lot of place in Europe, especially Eastern Europe serve Turkish coffee that is basically just like what you described.


----------



## oldcabin (Oct 5, 2005)

*This favorite pre-ride drink . . .*

. . . leaves my more serious training/riding partners shaking their heads. The pour was Sea Otter morning. The bags are what I've been drinking lately.


----------



## brado1 (Oct 5, 2004)

Best way for my Bean Juice



my local Bean Roaster



MMmmm Good


----------



## abegold (Jan 30, 2004)

Kauai Coffee, french roast. Best I've ever found. They have more choices. You can mail order a bag or 4 in a box, great gifts. Tried it when there and love the taste, so rich and mellow.
Puff the Magic Dragon lived by the sea and frolicked in the autumn mist in a land called Hanelei, Kauai, Hawaii. Other side of the island. It's a rock formation on the beach of Hanalei Bay. Amazing place for a vacation with MTBing.


----------



## davidbeinct (Dec 6, 2007)

ianick said:


> Does anyone else use an Aerobie Aeropress? I got one about a month ago and I absolutely love it! I'm no coffee expert by any means but this thing really makes great coffee. I like it even better since I can use it at work even though we have a "no personal coffeemaker" rule. Currently buying Peace Coffee from a local grocer. The combination makes for a great start to the day.


I revived this thread to give a big thanks to you for turning me on the the Aeropress. It's my second favorite way to make coffee, still doesn't quite match my Gaggia espresso machine, but so much easier, and like you I can use it at work. Definitely a good addition to any coffee geeks collection.

David B.


----------



## verve825 (Mar 16, 2005)

Had a truly, mind-blowingly stunning cup of home-roasted India Mysore (at City+/Full-City-) with beans from Sweet Maria's this morning: $5.60/lb and 8 minutes a day, and there is absolutely no comparison. An air popper is $2 bucks at Goodwill... 

Drink good coffee- life is short.

Regards,

jb


----------



## robbyracer (Apr 9, 2009)

I'm a huge fan of coffee and cycling. They just seem to work together so well. 
The french press is my preferred method of brewing and our local roaster has some great stuff. Check them out here http://www.sloroasted.com/index.php They're less than a mile from my house =)


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

I worked at a Caribou Coffee in 2001, Accually worked the morning shift 5:30 am to 10:30am then Went to work at Bike shop Noon-till 6.

I also was a Bean Counter Alterra Coffee Roasters in Milwaukee WI All Alterra Coffees are fresh roasted with a Great Selection of Fair Trade Coffees. My Favorite, Nicaragua Don Zeledon, 
https://www.alterracoffeepro.com/


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Here is my crack..err...I mean coffee dealer...

Located in Davis, WV...

http://hypnocoffee.com/

Been wanting to get an espresso machine for awhile. Nice ones are so expensive and the cheap ones are so, well, cheap. Guess it is time to start saving pennies.


----------



## SSweetleaf (Jan 6, 2004)

I love me some coffee. My favorite yet is Blue Bottle Coffee. They do it for the love


----------



## mtmtbkr (Jul 16, 2008)

Mazzer Mini
Espresso Vivace "Vita" Roast (Seattle, Wa.)
Pasquini Livia 90

The culmination of 10 years of worship and devotion - greats me each and every morning!


----------



## mtmtbkr (Jul 16, 2008)

Oldcabin - Love your Tamper!

First time I have ever told a man that - (assuming you are a man of course!).

How long have you been rockin the Pasquini? (8 years on mine...a TANK) I could not love an object more than my -sqeens. When it went out for repairs last year, I was lost.


----------



## wheezy e (Jun 5, 2007)

Someone once asked me what I would do if I could no longer drink coffee. I took a sip, thought for a moment, and replied "I guess I'd just have to eat the beans."


----------



## oldcabin (Oct 5, 2005)

mtmtbkr - Reg makes beautiful tampers ...the one in the picture is a stainless base with the 'American Curve' bottom. 

I've had the Pasquini 5 years and feel like you do about it. House/dog sitters must endure a 2-page instruction sheet and live test run to use it when I'm away.

It must be nice to daily drink Espresso Vivace. I have my brother bring one bag of their 'Vita' and one bag of Victrola's 'Streamline' on visits from Seattle ...so good.


----------



## mtmtbkr (Jul 16, 2008)

Thanks for the info I got a local machinist to make me a tamper after not being happy with the ones I was getting off the net. Strictly utilitarian, but super effective.

As for Beans - 'Victrola' is one I have not tried...yet.

It is hard to keep away from the Espresso Vivace, though. They do a grat job and they'll send it to you. Pretty reasonable rates if you buy 2-3 lbs at a time. Luckily, there is an outlet for it here in Missoula.

I have a standard wedding gift, and it is the Rancilio Silvia, I have ruined nearly a dozen of friends with those.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

mtmtbkr said:


> I have a standard wedding gift, and it is the Rancilio Silvia, I have ruined nearly a dozen of friends with those.


PM me your address so I can send you a wedding invite...lol


----------



## Gman086 (Jul 4, 2004)

OnyRS said:


> At home I just brew Jamaican Blue Mountain.
> Out of the house, I'll go for whatever I can get.
> 
> Gotta have it!


I wasn't a coffee drinker and went on a trip with a buddy to Jamaica about 15 years ago. He tells me "Bro... you GOTTA try this coffee!!!" I refused but he was insistant. Finally gave in; damn him! That's like cutting your teeth on a 2000 Lafite Rothschild. Blue Mtn is the ONE to RULE THEM ALL!

Have FUN!

G MAN


----------



## upintheair (Sep 8, 2009)

I have to have my coffee everyday in order for me to get going. I really prefer peets french vanilla. This is a very interesting topic to be talking about in a cyclist forum, especially when people are throwing at actual coffee shop names... hint hint!


----------



## chumleyX (Aug 24, 2009)

I also use a French Press and grind my own beans. When I went to Hawaii I got turned on to Kona coffee, particularly Kona Joe,even took a tour. I get their medium roast Signature. Their Trellis Reserve is very good also, but even more expensive and Signature is already ridiculously expensive so I usually stick with that and even don't drink it everyday. All their coffee is trellis grown. Very, very smooth and not acidic at all. Trader Joe's Kauai Blend is also nice and smooth.


----------



## coffeegeek2112 (Mar 2, 2007)

Here is an update to the toys. I got the Technivorm going again. I just picked up the vac pot a few days ago. So far the vac pot produces the best coffee ever.


----------



## Billy B (Feb 27, 2008)

Ahhh can't wait for tomorow morning!(yes I can) coffee mmm, bit different than the bourbon I am drinking now!!


----------



## krott5333 (Aug 6, 2009)

General Hickey said:


> I'm a slave to the bean.


I'm a slave to the crack rock


----------



## lost27 (Mar 31, 2008)

Figured I'd revisit this thread with updates to my coffee (now espresso) addiction:


















My favorite drink is brewing a pot of the Mountain Blend and then pouring a double shot of Mountain Blend in it.... really gets you going in the morning


----------



## jsk0703 (Feb 20, 2009)

Very nice setup! Wow, that has me craving some espresso. lol

As my own update, I received a Technivorm Mochamaster from my wife/kids for Christmas. 10x better than my old Hamilton Beach brewer. Highly recommend to anyone that loves drip brewed coffee.


----------



## EnglishT (Apr 9, 2008)

Daaamn 
How much did the PID kit cost you? (thinking about installing one on my silvia - I have the latest one though !)

Is it sad to know that?
Errr...

Interesting to see that most people (for home) pick the non-doser grinders, maybe its just using dosers so much at work, but I can't really imagine not having a doser grinder (even though, to keep fresh, its always empty until its needed).


----------



## 2melow (Jan 5, 2004)

lost27 said:


> My favorite drink is brewing a pot of the Mountain Blend and then pouring a double shot of Mountain Blend in it.... really gets you going in the morning


Nice! I've been rocking lots of different beans, they all are good in miss silvia.

Here's an iphone shot of my silvia. I tend to run it rocket style, 4 shots (2 doubles) all crema. Liquid gold...

I do love the french press on occasion, and I've got a Bodum Santos ( http://www.bodumusa.com/shop/line.asp?MD=1&GID=3&LID=542 ) when I have guests or company staying.

But the Rancilio Silvia is amazing. It's so good coffee anywhere else is now dull.

The doserless is absolutely the way to go for home machines if you want freshness!

Brett


----------



## lost27 (Mar 31, 2008)

EnglishT said:


> Daaamn
> How much did the PID kit cost you? (thinking about installing one on my silvia - I have the latest one though !)


I wish it were a PID kit! It's just a timer set to 25 seconds while I work on perfecting my pulls. I have to temperature surf the Silvia for now.


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

wow, some of you are serious coffee heads....after owning a cafe an having access to the 3 group Elektra and various beans and high end mills, I still prefer my Chemex brewer with some good ole Major Dickason..


----------



## random walk (Jan 12, 2010)

Cafezinho

Never been to Brazil, but learned about this from reading John Grisham's _The Testament._


----------



## lubes17319 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Vivace Dolce + Kyocera + Mypressi =*










Silvia V3 + PID. Someday, I hope.


----------



## s0ckeyeus (Jun 20, 2008)

I like espresso but can't really get into it. The equipment is way too expensive, for one, and I like sipping a cup of coffee for more than 10 seconds (lattes and cappuccinos don't do it for me either). I have a Jura Impressa J5 super-automatic that I got free, but it doesn't make a great cup of espresso. I really want to get more into manual drip, which is probably one of the cheapest methods, and maybe grab a stovetop vacuum brewer. Coffee can be such an expensive passion.


----------



## EnglishT (Apr 9, 2008)

Eyes aren't so keen as I thought then!
(Is it sad that we're talking about PID kits on a bike forum?)

Fair enough though.
A hint though (if interested), dont do the classic temp surf, use the reverse method (its much more reliable).

By reverse I mean...
Run some water out (with portafiller off) until the light comes on... but then wait until it goes OFF. From that moment, wait 30.


----------



## Strike the primer (Jan 27, 2006)

brokenspoke.ca and then ride Cumberland trails!


----------



## Dr.Preroll (Jun 2, 2009)

Broken spoke uses Discovery coffee out of Victoria. Good coffee for sure.....I prefer Fantastico out of Victoria. For home use, I'd say Saltspring Island META espresso. But an americano at The Broken Spoke is good. My buzz would be burned by the time I got to Cumby tho....I'd have to hit up the Powerhouse trails instead.:thumbsup:


----------



## lost27 (Mar 31, 2008)

EnglishT said:


> Eyes aren't so keen as I thought then!
> (Is it sad that we're talking about PID kits on a bike forum?)
> 
> Fair enough though.
> ...


Pretty much exactly how I temp surf


----------



## Ol' Dirty Biker (May 25, 2009)

Dear ~o) I <3 you so much I can feel it in my pp!


----------



## locobaylor (Jun 19, 2008)

This thread made me think of this video:


----------



## EnglishT (Apr 9, 2008)

lost27 said:


> Pretty much exactly how I temp surf


Coolcool, was just a hint incase you were doing it the other way (counting from when the light comes on, rather than when it goes off)


----------



## s0ckeyeus (Jun 20, 2008)

locobaylor said:


> This thread made me think of this video:


...but a soy *chai *latte doesn't have coffee in it. Is he a tea snob?


----------



## dhoffroad (Oct 5, 2009)

SSweetleaf said:


> I love me some coffee. My favorite yet is Blue Bottle Coffee. They do it for the love


I work for a company that builds, rebuilds, installs, etc. coffee roasters and all that goes with them. SSweetleaf right now we are finishing up a 45 kilo roaster for Blue Bottle we should be installing it within the next couple months. so more coffee for you to love from those guys....

here is a roaster that we recently installed it will do aprox. 500 lbs. every 20 min.


----------



## Bikrspeeder (Apr 29, 2009)

Coffee lover here! I have been recently trying to curb my drinking for calorie counting to get back in shape for the spring riding season, but I have been pretty good to go getting Chai latte's at Starbucks.

Also my job (a marketing company) recently engaged in a new campaign for Starbucks' new Vanilla Frappuccino Light bottled drinks and we have some around the office, and they fall in line with my diet.

Also they have a pretty good deal at their website, 1$ off all Frappuccinos


----------



## Mattcz (May 26, 2005)

I work the midnight shift. Coffee is my master. Ok I drank the same amount working days but I didn't NEED it like a do on midnights.

I drink Folgers Simply Smooth. Why? Cuz its cheap and easy on the ole' GI tract.
It tastes like it should cost more.


----------



## stan08 (Feb 2, 2010)




----------



## bear (Feb 3, 2004)

lost27 said:


> My favorite drink is brewing a pot of the Mountain Blend and then pouring a double shot of Mountain Blend in it.... really gets you going in the morning


Billly Boy, YOU NEED AN INTERVENTION!!!!!


----------



## CBaron (May 7, 2004)

Bear,

Your Hamemrhead Mtn Blend & Road Blend roasts should be arriving at your place on Thurs! Enjoy.
CJB


----------



## bear (Feb 3, 2004)

CBaron said:


> Your Hamemrhead Mtn Blend & Road Blend roasts should be arriving at your place on Thurs! Enjoy.


Oh, I will, thanks! Stock is getting a wee low at the house but I may BARELY make it.

on thread topic, New Zealand has some fabulous coffee culture. I was Dangrously Caffeinated when I returned from our '05 trip. Random places all over both major islands just had wonderful brew.


----------



## Rasper (Aug 23, 2009)

I too have a french press. And recently got an espresso maker. Things will never be the same.


----------



## dankilling (Feb 24, 2004)

Rasper said:


> I too have a french press. And recently got an espresso maker. Things will never be the same.


You are correct- they will be _INFINITELY BETTER!_


----------



## twelvewhat (Mar 29, 2010)

I used to live in Hoboken, NJ, and my morning walk to work took me by a lot of places that made serious espresso in the morning. I got hooked on that. Great buzz to liquid ratio and the flavor can't be beat.

Living in the burbs of DC I have none of that now. I got one of these nespresso home machines.

http://www1.nespresso.com/citiz/

On the downside it requires pods, but the quality is good and I can buy them at a store nearby for about 55 cents a cup. Its so easy to use that I have 2-3 espressos a day out of it. It has a pretty serious pump for a machine under $300. The only complaint is that while it comes out hot, you gotta drink it fast because it cools quick. No complaints there, though.


----------

